# Fuel door seal



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

How do you replace the fuel door rubber seal?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You pull it off the lip of the door. You take the new one and press it on aligning the groove in the rubber to the lip on the door.


----------



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

*door*

Its looks like there is a plastic backing plate. Do they all stick together to the door?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

johnfin said:


> Its looks like there is a plastic backing plate. Do they all stick together to the door?


Its essentially a rubber gasket. It has a grove in it that fits around the fuel door.


----------

